# Get togethers



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Due they still have these? I'm in Lansing and would be interested in meeting some new people who like to fish and hunt,


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Having a great one again with potluck on the bay again this year with ice tourney. Tourney entry not required to come have fun and meet and eat Just a dish to pass Will post the link in another thread. We do it right up here on the bay, come and have a great time and bring your ice gear!


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I live in South Lansing and fish the Bay/River most of the year, on weekends now since I had a kid in April and have an open seat most weekends. I do ice fish the Saginaw river some also. Send me a PM with contact info if you want to head up after the holidays are over.


----------

